# PubMed- Prevalence of functional bowel disorders and faecal incontinence: an Australian primary care survey.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Prevalence of functional bowel disorders and faecal incontinence: an Australian primary care survey.*

Colorectal Dis. 2014 Oct 30;

Authors: Ng KS, Nassar N, Hamd K, Nagarajah A, Gladman MA

Abstract
AIM: Interest in functional bowel disorders (FBDs) and faecal incontinence (FI) has increased amongst coloproctologists. The study aimed to assess the prevalence of FBDs and FI (including its severity) among Australian primary health-care seekers using objective criteria.
METHOD: A cross-sectional survey was conducted in a primary care setting in Sydney, Australia. A self-administered questionnaire was used to collect demographic information and diagnose FBDs (irritable bowel syndrome [IBS], constipation, functional bloating, and functional diarrhoea) based on the Rome-III criteria. The severity of FI was determined using the Vaizey incontinence score. Associations with medical/surgical history and health-care utilisation were assessed.
RESULTS: Of 596 subjects approached, 396 (66.4%) agreed to participate. Overall, 33% had either FBD and / or FI. IBS was present in 11.1% and these participants were more likely to report anxiety/depression (P<0.01) and to have had a previous colonoscopy (P<0.001) or cholecystectomy (P=0.02). Functional constipation was present in 8.1%, and functional bloating and functional diarrhoea were diagnosed in 6.1%, and 1.5%, respectively. FI was present in 12.1% with the majority (52%) reporting moderate/severe incontinence (Vaizey score >8). Participants with FI were more likely to have IBS, urinary incontinence and previous anal surgery (P<0.01).
CONCLUSION: FBDs and FI are common conditions amongst primary health-care seekers and the needs of those affected appear to be complex given their co-existing symptoms and conditions. Currently, the majority do not reach colorectal services, although increased awareness by primary care providers could lead to sufferers being referred for specialist management. This article is protected by copyright. All rights reserved.

PMID: 25359460 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

